# Startet der Pc ohne Cpu



## Fabian (27. Juni 2008)

Startet eigentlich ein Pc ohne einen eingesetzten cpu?
Ich meine nicht das er hochfähr oder so,nur ob das system angeht,bzw lüfter usw laufen.


----------



## Special_Flo (27. Juni 2008)

Also der Rechner geht kurz an und dann haste aber kein Bild und er pipst bis zum umfallen!!!  wenn eine Drin ist, aber sie ist kaputt gibst auch kein Bild! 
Also mach lieber eine rein sonst kriegste es an den Ohren wegen dem Pipsen!^^


----------



## Fabian (27. Juni 2008)

ich wollte das nähmlich wissen ob mien system anläuft,und mein cpu kommt erst morgen oder übermorgen.
Also kann man es problemlos austesten ohne die hardware zu beschädigen?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (27. Juni 2008)

Sofern Board und Netzteil nicht ganz dämlich sind, sollte das problemlos gehen


----------



## xQlusive (28. Juni 2008)

naja ich weiß ja nicht, die Spannung für CPU & CO liegt ja trotzdem an, weiß nicht wie sich das verhält... tendentiell wird eher nichts passieren, aber es ist non-sense, da nichts so läuft, dass du es austesten kannst....

Kauf dir lieber nen ATX-überbrückungs für den 20+4 Mainboard anschluss, dann läuft das Netzteil an, und kannst alle Perepheriegeräte testen. Ohne Cpu kannste nämlich nichts testen.


----------



## boss3D (28. Juni 2008)

*Also ich würde nicht mal daran denken, den PC einzuschalten, solange die wichtigste Komponente fehlt!*

Nur, wenn der PC ausnahmslos alle wichtigen Teile enthält, kann man ihn relativ gefahrlos und ohne großes Risiko einschalten/betreiben!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## cami (28. Juni 2008)

Zumal, was bringt dir das, den Pc anschalten um zu schauen, ob er "geht". Denn erst nach einsetzen der CPU sieht man ob der Pc wirklich funktioniert oder nicht.

Mfg cami


----------



## px2 (28. Juni 2008)

also normalerweiße dürft nichts passieren, insofern du im sockel nichts kurzgeschlossen hast.

Aber das Netzteil dürft deine Idee nicht so toll finden, da es ja viel zu wenig zu leisten hat, wenn keine cpu drin ist


----------



## DanielX (28. Juni 2008)

cami schrieb:


> Zumal, was bringt dir das, den Pc anschalten um zu schauen, ob er "geht". Denn erst nach einsetzen der CPU sieht man ob der Pc wirklich funktioniert oder nicht.
> 
> Mfg cami



Ich glaub er kann einfach nicht warten  , kennt man ja.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Juni 2008)

Joa, vor allem beim ersten selbstgeauten PC 
Wir hatten da anscheinend zu wenig WLP/Anpressdruck oder falsch montiert 
Auf jeden Fall hatte der Pentium D dann nach dem Einschalten 95° Tcase im Bios.
Auf den Cores sicher >100°.
Aber er hats überlebt 
Scheiß Pushpins


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Scheiß Pushpins



Jup, die Erfahrung muss ich auch machen.


----------



## Special_Flo (29. Juni 2008)

Sowas Habe ich mir erst garnicht drauf gebaut da ich ja schon einen Zalman 9700Nt auf meinem Opteron170 Hatte habe ich den genommen für den E4300!
also der kühlt mal geil!


----------



## cami (29. Juni 2008)

Sag nichts, ich hasse Pushpins über alles. Sie sind laut Intel einfach und schnell zu Montieren, aber ich habe immer reichlich mühe, bis diese doofen Dinger richtig fest sitzen...Von dem her lohnt es sich eher einen richtig guten Kühler mit schrauben zu kaufen, man muss zwar das Mainboard usw. ausbauen, dafür hält das ganze auch Bombenfest xD.

Mfg cami


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir meine Schraubbefestigung selbst gebaut. Sitzt bombenfest und hat guten Anpressdruck


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. Juni 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meine Schraubbefestigung selbst gebaut. Sitzt bombenfest und hat guten Anpressdruck


 
Word!
Mach ich auch immer.
Seitdem ich mir die Hände wegen den Pushpins am Gehäuse blutig geschnitten hatte, und der Kühler nach 3 Monaten auch noch abgefallen ist...ich weiß aber nich wie der Kerl das geschafft hat..


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2008)

@$Lil Phil$
Kannst du mir gute, zum Verschrauben geeignete Kühler für Q9450 und Rampage Formula empfehlen?

Ich wollte mir das Board plus CPU zulegen und grübel schon eine Zeit rum, welchen Kühler ich nehmen soll.

OC Standfest sollten sie natürlich sein, aber übertreiben werde ich es nicht.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Juli 2008)

Kann den IFX-14 ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen. Der Ultra Extreme ist auch gut, oder der Mugen + Retetion Modul.
Ob die Kühler aufs Board passen, musst du mal selber bei Thermalright.com nachgucken, die Seite zickt grad bei mir.


----------

